# BONES Season 12 and The Flesh & Bones Collection Seasons 1-12 Arrives on DVD on 6/13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “BONES” - Season 12
> One of television’s most beloved crime series draws to a close with even more suspense, fun and sexiness than ever. Brennan’s (Emily Deschanel) uncanny forensic skills help resolve even grislier cases, including a retirement home murder, a possible death by robot, and the slaying of a close friend. Along the way, family tragedy strikes and Booth (David Boreanaz) lands in the crosshairs of a serial killer. And a former Jeffersonian accused of murder kidnaps Brennan, prompting a shocking move by Booth. The fascinating storylines, heart and humor of Bones is here in all 12 episodes of the final season which includes appearances by celebrated guest stars Ryan O’Neal, Betty White and Ed Asner.
> 
> “BONES” – The Flesh & Bones Collection Seasons 1-12
> ...


----------

